# wax foundation for honey extraction



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Personaly I hate it for the extractor. if its drawn straight and complete fills the frame it will be fine in a radial. anything less or a flat type extractor you will need wires.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

I used wireless frames last year and am still cleaning the mess in my radial extractor. My old basket style hand spinner was better for this type of foundation. the electric extractor is unforgiving.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>will the wax foundation stand up to an extractor when extracting honey or do you just use it for brood box? 

Of course it will stand up to an extractor. No foundation will too. You just have to be gentle at first and work your speed up as the comb empties. Plastic is a fairly recent invention compared to extractors...


----------

